# How to make package "user installed"



## nobrowser (Monday at 6:20 AM)

`pkg install` has a `-A, --automatic` option, but how to effect the opposite? I have a bunch of library packages that just got dragged in as I installed others. But now I'm building some code by hand that uses those libraries, so I want the containing packages to be "really" or "manually" installed, and protected from `pkg autoremove`. I don't see any such option for `pkg install`, and I don't immediately see how to achieve this in a different way, either.


----------



## SirDice (Monday at 7:52 AM)

pkg-set(8)


```
-A	01, --automatic	01
		Set automatic flag for the package: 0 is not automatic,	1 is
		automatic.  This affects the operation of pkg-autoremove(8).
```


----------

